

The N=2 Interview about Ph.D.s in Computer Science - azhenley
http://www.pgbovine.net/PhD-interview-eugene-wu-keith-winstein.htm

======
ronyeh
I love the idea of doing an "interview" over Google Docs. That way you can ask
one question and have multiple people respond at the same time.

Great read. Thanks again @pgbovine!

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
Ytalk reinvented bbadly.

------
karrentbahrain
How can the second guy, Eugene Wu, possibly be a professor straight after
getting his PhD? That's insane! In the UK you'd have to do probably 20 years
after your PhD as a postdoc and then lecturer before you could remotely hope
to get a chair. How come he's gotten it immediately?

~~~
hchenji
lecturer in uk = assistant professor (tenure track) in usa

senior lecturer? in uk = associate professor (with tenure) in usa

~~~
joshvm
In the UK the pecking order is:

PhD Student

Postdoc

Lecturer

Reader

Professor

There are various higher positions like head of department/faculty and
prestigious professorships, e.g. the Lucasian Chair in Cambridge.

Lecturer is normally the first 'tenure track' job people get after being a
postdoc for a few years. It's the first of the permanent placements you can
get. That said, postdoc is a catch-all and doesn't necessarily mean fresh
grad. There are postdocs in my group who are nearing retirement and have
stable jobs.

------
zeroday2015
Technically in the UK it is:

Post doc Lecturer A (probation) Lecturer B (tenured) Senior lecturer Reader
Professor Senior/Research Professor or Named Chair Emeritus Professor

